# Further Leave to Remain



## newy (May 28, 2011)

Good Evening everyone,

I was wondering if someone could clarify a few things for me. I have previously applied for a Fiance Settlement Visa and gained entry clearance into the UK to Marry my now husband. We provided alot of information to gain the original visa and I was wondering if anyone knew if I needed to resubmit this information with my new visa application Further Leave to remain?

Things like, Statements from Friends and Family, Housing Inspection Report, Photographs of us together, correspondence between us ect...??

Also I am having a same day appointment in Croydon on Wednesday 31 August and I was wondering if my husband needs to attend with me at all??

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Newy


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newy said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could clarify a few things for me. I have previously applied for a Fiance Settlement Visa and gained entry clearance into the UK to Marry my now husband. We provided alot of information to gain the original visa and I was wondering if anyone knew if I needed to resubmit this information with my new visa application Further Leave to remain?
> 
> ...


Yes, your husband should attend together. It will help them to process your case more quickly.

As for supporting documents, there are specific requirements for FLR(M). Read the relevant sections of UKBA site:
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/formflrm1020091.pdf Section 11. If you haven't put your dossier together, you only have one day to do it. The counter clerk will look at your documents, and if there are significant omissions, they will refuse to accept your application and tell you to return, after making another appointment.


----------



## newy (May 28, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Yes, your husband should attend together. It will help them to process your case more quickly.
> 
> As for supporting documents, there are specific requirements for FLR(M). Read the relevant sections of UKBA site:
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/formflrm1020091.pdf Section 11. If you haven't put your dossier together, you only have one day to do it. The counter clerk will look at your documents, and if there are significant omissions, they will refuse to accept your application and tell you to return, after making another appointment.


Thanks Joppa, I have put everything together, as most of the documents were in my Fiance Settlement visa and I have just updated bank statements and payslips. I have included everything from the document checklist, however it does say "other documents" and I wasnt sure if they wanted to see the other documents that I mentioned???

Also Section 11 is for non-married spouses...do I still need to provide 6 items of correspondence addressed to myself and my partner at the same address?? As we have not lived together for 2 years to provide this?

Thanks for the advise on my husband coming with me


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

newy said:


> Thanks Joppa, I have put everything together, as most of the documents were in my Fiance Settlement visa and I have just updated bank statements and payslips. I have included everything from the document checklist, however it does say "other documents" and I wasnt sure if they wanted to see the other documents that I mentioned???
> 
> Also Section 11 is for non-married spouses...do I still need to provide 6 items of correspondence addressed to myself and my partner at the same address?? As we have not lived together for 2 years to provide this?
> 
> Thanks for the advise on my husband coming with me


FLR(M) form covers several categories of applicants, such as spouse, unmarried partner and civil partner (same-sex), so you only need to supply what applies to you. No harm in taking other documents from your fiancée visa application - just don't put them together with required documents, and show only when asked (you will have a face-to-face meeting with a case worker who will decide).


----------

